# Capri 26



## Randall Bennett (May 9, 2020)

Hello to all. I have sailed a Catalina 25 and 22, for the last 15 years. I sold them about 2 years ago, and am wanting to get into a larger boat that has an open transom with a wheel. I have been drawn to a Hunter 27, but have been referred to a Capri 26 that has a wheel and open transom. Does anyone have any insights that would help me in my decision making?, Midwest boater. Randy


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I have always liked the Capri 26. Wheel steering caught my eye as well. I have not sailed the Capri 26, but have sailed against one. I will note that my Capri 22 regular rig wing keel kept pace with the 26 in 10 knots wind, with just a 135 for a headsail against same from him. I know performance isn't everything.

One of the things I didn't like about the wheel model of the 26, was that it had straight cockpit seating. There is no T cockpit layout meaning, no way to get around the wheel without standing on the benches. That is pretty typical on a smaller boat there just isn't room for a T cockpit. Benneteau with their 285, and 281 boats, are the same way so not unusual.

For a 26 foot boat its not heavy and not light, its smack in the middle weight wise, and seems to hold up well to the wind. Local Capri 26 was known to sail on the same days as this crazy sailor, when the whitecaps were out and everyone else spent time at the local watering hole.

Standing on the boat, it feels a bit tender as you walk port to starboard, but they harden up nicely as heel comes up. I noted that a lot of the Capri 26 boats are wing keel, as a lot were transported via trailer. I'd imagine the fin will sail better, but can't tell you as I've not see a fin versus wing.

From what I can tell, the Catalina 25 is a faster boat, and they do make a wheel steered version. If you are considering the Capri 26, also consider the Catalina 270, its a much bigger boat and does have the T cockpit design, and open transome. Obviously if you are looking to trailer, then then 270 would be quite a handful, but it may still be technically doable.

My personal fav from the cruiser side from Catalina is the 28, a LOT bigger boat all the way around than the Capri 26.

I've owned the Capri 22, and the Capri 25. I often thought that I'd wind up with a Capri 26, but never did.
Sailing a C&C 32 now, and I love the boat.


----------



## aeaston (Aug 5, 2011)

My cousin had a Capri 26 for a while. I loved that boat, mainly because it has such a fantastic layout for a 26' boat.

I owned a Tanzer 8.5 at the time, and would agree with Shnool that it sure felt tender compared to the 8.5 when walking around. It seemed to sail great, and never had major problems keeping up with the Tanzer when we sailed together, though that didn't happen often.

His was the wing keel variant. I think of it in my mind as almost the perfect small weekending/vacationing type of boat for couples.

For open transom on a Hunter, it must be a newer model? I have friends that had a Cherubini designed Hunter 27, that thing took them from Florida to Bahamas, Cuba and back up the east coast to Canada. Decidedly did not have an open transom though. Can't comment on the newer boats.


----------



## Randall Bennett (May 9, 2020)

THanks for the feedback... it takes me where I need to go to take the next steps... thanks again..


----------



## borda (May 14, 2020)

Capri 26 was a great first boat for me. I can say the following about this boat.

Advantages:
Good interior room - I've had 6 adult spend the night in it.
Can be towed - The mine weighs aprox 5k pounds empty, but the fin keel is a little heavier, I guess.
Stable - I've had it at 32 degrees. The furthest I've had it is 10 miles off the coast in San Diego. It stood up very well to the 8-foot swell on the way to Mission Bay.
Room: 6' high, which makes it a palace for a normal adult. Two 9' cockpit benches are ideal for sleeping outdoors, the fold-down stool makes a great double bunk. the bunk under the cockpit pilot easily sleeps two. I usually end up like the entertainment boat on a raft upstairs. I have had 10 people in the cockpit.
Wide - 9'6" beam - gives you 1' of deck on each side of the cabin. The foredeck has room for half a dozen kids hanging from their feet to catch their wakes.
The Sugarscoop transom is ideal for access to the outboard, swimming, boarding from the boat...
Shallow-draft wing or fin keel. I only get 3.5' (which has been useful) but I'm sure I've given up windward performance for the wing keel.
Diesel or outboard (Diesel takes up all the space under the passenger, that's why I like my outboard)
Closed head, with shower
Pressurized water. I have a water heater that gives me two days of hot water once I unplug it from the dock.
Tiller - It gives you the feeling of the ocean.
Active community of owners (there is a capri 26 yahoo group out there)

Disadvantages:
It was WIDE - the 9'6" is only legal on the road in a trailer if you have WIDE loading permits, signs, etc. That's a negative.
The performance: It's easily less than 45 degrees windward and its hull is rated at 5Kts. but generally 4-5 kts is typical in 10-15kts of breeze.
Navigation plan: On my sloop, the foremast is a little smaller. I have a 100% furling jib, which I find difficult to trim to perfection.
Wood, there's not much wood on the outside, but there's enough to tie you down every couple of years by sanding, dyeing and varnishing. For me, this is part of the joy of owning a boat.
The parts are not easy to come by.

I hope this useful for you.



Regards


----------

